# Perhaps just a bit sucky



## alderman (Mar 13, 2016)

Was able to pick up a Shindaiwa C35 brush cutter off eBay for $115 shipped. 

Replaced the fuel lines, spark plug, metering diaphragm, and air filter.
The fuel line in the tank was rotted away to nothing which is a bit more extreme than I usually see them. I'd never seen this before but the foam air filter had turned to dust. 

When I first started it, I couldn't get it to idle down below 4000 rpm. 
I fiddled with the adjustments for a bit with no success. 
But after I set the high needle and tached it for high no load speed, it settled down and seems to run well. 
Whatever had it plugged up apparently cleared itself out. 

For the price, the C35 is a bargain. 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 13, 2016)

Bah! You, sir, stink!


----------

